# Spiel für 2 Spieler PC KOOP



## zael84 (18. Juli 2018)

*Spiel für 2 Spieler PC KOOP*

Hi Leute,

ich suche ein Spiel was ich  mal chillig Abends zu zweit für 30-60 min spielen kann an 2 PCs. Games die viel Einarbeitung erfordern wie z.B. WoW fallen zeitbedingt raus.
Sollte eine schöne, oder eine Comic Grafik haben. Early Access mag ich nicht, sollte nicht buggy sein...
Genre egal, geht mir nur um das Teamplay. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## MountyMAX (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Spiel für 2 Spieler PC KOOP*

Serious Sam .. egal welcher Teil, macht richtig Laune zu 2. oder mehr


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Spiel für 2 Spieler PC KOOP*

Falls es etwas ruhiger zugehen darf, Rayman Legends, braucht auch nur 1 PC und kann auch zu viert gespielt werden, ist schön abgedreht und optisch wirklich top.

Teamplay ist hier allerdings nicht sonderlich wichtig.


----------



## DomeBMX90 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Spiel für 2 Spieler PC KOOP*

Array


----------



## stahlschnips (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Spiel für 2 Spieler PC KOOP*

Portal
Battleblock Theater & Pit People
Trine
Magicka 

Damit solltet ihr erstmal beschäftigt sein


----------

